# Pályázik valamire



## LeBro

Sziasztok!

Azt szeretném kérdezni, mit jelent "pályázik valamire". Például:

_Pályáztam egy állásra és megkaptam._

Úgy látszik, azt jelenti, hogy  "to apply (for a job)". De ami zavarba ejtő nekem az, hogy úgy adják a jelentését, hogy "to compete, to make a bid (for something)" azokban a szótárakban, amelyeket kerestem fel. Így ez az ige valami "küzdelem" jelentést tartalmaz vagy egyszerűen "to apply for something" értelemben használható?

Előre is köszönöm a válaszokat!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia LeBro!

Igen, jól érzed, főleg a mai körülmények között. Az értelmező szótáram első jelentésnek egyébként ezt adja: _pályázaton vesz részt_ (pl. egy állás betöltésére). Viszont a _pályázat_nál csak második jelentésként jön elő ez: folyamodás vmely meghirdetett állás, tisztség elnyerésére. A _pálya _meghatározásánál pedig előjön a versengés, verseny jelentés, de csak régi használatban.
Mindez annak illusztrálására, hogy tényleg több van a szó mögött, mint ami egy adott mondatban (egyébként elég egyszerűen) lefordítható. Manapság az is hozzájön az értelmezéshez, hogy sokszor ténylegesen be kell nyújtani vmi pályázatot v. pályamunkát ahhoz, hogy vki jelentkezzen egy állásra. (Az én időmben az ember elment az adott céghez, elbeszélgetett a főnökkel és a személyzetissel és ennyi volt a jelentkezés vagy a pályázás egy állásra - legalábbis a jelentkező szempontjából.)
A "küzdelem" tartalom tehát abban is jelentkezik, hogy megírni egy pályázatot gyakran hosszú és/vagy bonyolult, és utána a pályázatok versengnek egymással (elvileg), míg el nem döntik, melyik a legjobb.
De egyébként - ettől eltekintve - nekem nem annyira ez az értelem sejlik át a szón, inkább amolyan "kalandos (ami lehet izgalmas, de megpróbáltató is, persze) próba/próbálkozás", amikor vki aspirál vmire (ha ez segít). Ezt egy másik használata is erősíti. Pl. amikor vki pályázik egy hölgy kezére vagy szeretne elérni/megkapni valamit és ekkor a _pályázik rá_ szintén használható. Bár ez utóbbi lehet, hogy inkább humoros, kollokviális. (Pl. A: Szeretnék egy Teslát... B: Én is pályázom rá, de lehet, hogy nem lesz hozzá elég pénzem. Itt B csak azt jelzi, hogy ő is "hajt rá", "szeretne ilyet és tesz is érte", de a végeredmény kétséges.)


----------



## LeBro

Szia Zsanna!

Kicsit későn írok, de nagyon köszönöm a részletes választ.


----------



## Fredsky

Amikor én még Magyarországon éltem (36 éve), az ember nem "pályázott" egy állásra. Legalábbis én ezt sose használtam. "Megpróbáltam bekerülni" - erre emlékszem - ez hasonlít arra, amit Zsanna irt. Ösztöndijat pályáztak meg, és ebben volt valami kompeticio-féle jelentés. Egy csomó dolog megvÁltozott a nyelvhasználatban, tehát lehet, hogy ma már van an "apply"-ra egy megfelelöbb szó mint "pályáz". After all, hallom MO-i ismeröseimtöl "szép napot" (from: have a nice day), "megoszt"-ot csak kenyérre mondtuk, nem telefon számra (from: share), stb. emberi eröforrások (from: human resources).


----------



## LeBro

Ez az ige a _Magyarok - Magyar nyelvkönyv_ben található példamondatok között volt.








Fredsky said:


> ebben volt valami kompeticio-féle jelentés



Az élet manapság _vadabb_, mint korábban. Talán azért ezt az új jelentést kapta ez az ige. 



Fredsky said:


> After all, hallom MO-i ismeröseimtöl "szép napot" (from: have a nice day), "megoszt"-ot csak kenyérre mondtuk, nem telefon számra (from: share), stb. emberi eröforrások (from: human resources).



A _rejtett angol_ minden nyelven


----------



## AndrasBP

Fredsky said:


> Amikor én még Magyarországon éltem (36 éve), ...... Egy csomó dolog megvÁltozott a nyelvhasználatban,


Ez természetes, hiszen közben itt lezajlott egy rendszerváltás és egy "digitális forradalom" is.


----------



## Zsanna

LeBro said:


> Az élet manapság _vadabb_, mint korábban. Talán azért ezt az új jelentést kapta ez az ige.


Egyetértek, de engedj meg egy kis javítást (a nagyon jó magyar tudásod további finomítására...  ): Talán ezért kapta ezt az új jelentést ez az ige.
(A szórenden túl logikusabb, ha az _ezért_ és az _ez_ egyeztetődik, hiszen az mind az _ige_, mind az _ok_ ugyanolyan közelségre utalnak.)


----------



## LeBro

Persze, nyugodtan javítják ki a hibaimat, legyenek szívesek 

Köszönöm szépen a tisztázó magyarázatot, Zsanna. A szórend még mindig bizonyos problémákat okoz. De így fog fejleszteni a magyar nyelvtudasom, legalább úgy remélem


----------



## Zsanna

Jó, akkor folytatom.   


LeBro said:


> Persze, nyugodtan javítjáksátok ki a hibáimat, legyentek szívesek
> 
> Köszönöm szépen a tisztázó magyarázatot, Zsanna. A szórend még mindig bizonyos problémákat okoz. De így fog fejleszteni fogom a magyar nyelvtudasom, legalábbis úgy remélem


----------



## LeBro

Zsanna said:


> Jó, akkor folytatom.



Köszönöm szépen a javítást!

Persze, nyugodtan javítjáksátok ki a hibáimat, legyentek szívesek: A többes szám harmadik személyt használtam azért, hogy udvariasnak legyek 

De így fog fejleszteni fogom a magyar nyelvtudasom, legalábbis úgy remélem: Itt pedig, azt akartam mondani, hogy my knowledge of Hungarian will improve.


----------



## Zsanna

LeBro said:


> Köszönöm szépen a javítást!


 Szívesen. 



LeBro said:


> Persze, nyugodtan javítjáksátok ki a hibáimat, legyentek szívesek: A többes szám harmadik személyt használtam azért, hogy udvariasnak legyek


 Igen, értem. (Akkor a mondat két igéje így lett volna: javítsák ... legyenek...) Valószínűleg részben a tanári múltam és az itteni általános segítőkész, baráti hangvétel miatt is mondhatom, hogy nyugodtan használhatod a tegező formát. Szerintem az egymás iránti udvariasságnak ez nem akadálya. 



LeBro said:


> De így fog fejleszteni fogom a magyar nyelvtudaásom, legalábbis úgy remélem: Itt pedig, (ide nem kell vessző) azt akartam mondani, hogy my knowledge of Hungarian will improve.


 Bocsi, ezt nem így értettem, hanem úgy, hogy I'll improve my knowledge of Hungarian (...). Nem nagy különbség, de a te verziód így lenne (kompakt formában): de így, remélhetőleg, fejlődni fog a magyar tudásom.
Nagyon jó úton haladsz, csak így tovább!


----------



## LeBro

Zsanna said:


> Igen, értem. (Akkor a mondat két igéje így lett volna: javítsák ... legyenek...)



Jaj, igen. Az én hibám. Az -ít végű igék után -j-nak -s-vé kell válnia.



Zsanna said:


> Valószínűleg részben a tanári múltam és az itteni általános segítőkész, baráti hangvétel miatt is mondhatom, hogy nyugodtan használhatod a tegező formát. Szerintem az egymás iránti udvariasságnak ez nem akadálya.



Rendben, akkor én is tegeződjek 



Zsanna said:


> Bocsi, ezt nem így értettem, hanem úgy, hogy I'll improve my knowledge of Hungarian. Nem nagy különbség, de a te verziód így lenne (kompakt formában): de így, remélhetőleg, _fejlődni _fog a magyar tudásom.



Mindig összetéveszem ezt a két ige jelentését , fejleszteni és fejlödni.



Zsanna said:


> Nagyon jó úton haladsz, csak így tovább!



Köszönöm szépen!  A jövőben is több kérdésem lesz


----------

